# Hops dug up: Goldings, Perle Hallertau, Tettenag, Red Earth



## Grainer (29/5/16)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91094-fs-great-hop-dig-up/#entry1375712

See this thread

Goldings, Perle Hallertau, Tettnag, Red Earth

Wasn't sure where to put it..


----------



## Judanero (29/5/16)

What's your impressions of Red Earth mate? I've been interested in it for a while but have to decide between RE/Chinook/Nugget/Cluster/Victoria as there's only room for one more in my yard..


----------



## Grainer (29/5/16)

It is a very unique, earthy hops.. I think it would suit Darker beers, Saisons, Rye, Smoked.. Not sure what it would be like with IPAs or pilsners..as I have not tried. I could always give you some flowers to try out if you buy any. Also it looks freaking amazing on the bines.. they are red flowers !


----------



## CheekyPanda (29/5/16)

PM'd you about the Goldings.


----------



## Grainer (29/5/16)

Goldings SOLD pending payment.


----------



## Grainer (30/5/16)

Sending you a Perle to Cheeky!


----------



## Stu Brew (30/5/16)

Grainer said:


> It is a very unique, earthy hops.. I think it would suit Darker beers, Saisons, Rye, Smoked.. Not sure what it would be like with IPAs or pilsners..as I have not tried. I could always give you some flowers to try out if you buy any. Also it looks freaking amazing on the bines.. they are red flowers !


Red Earth from Hopswest?


----------



## Grainer (30/5/16)

OK looking up all the Quarantine Regs.. I can send to VIC, SA, NT.

Not QLD, NSW, TAS

http://www.quarantinedomestic.gov.au/destination-victoria.html 

Links on this website


----------



## Grainer (30/5/16)

Most stocks now gone..(Fridge Fu&* up (these will be going backing the ground to see if they restrict after the fridge fu*& up as I don't want to sell crap product) and sales) Will be digging up P.O.R, Cascade and 1 or 2 others soon.

So whats left...
Small Rhizomes of Hallertau and Tettnag (Limited supply)
Small Rhizomes of Red Earth .. a few spoken for
HEAPS of Goldings
Digging up Chinook on weekend maybe..


----------



## Grainer (5/6/16)

FYI Cant ship to ACT/NSW/WA/TAS

OK.. all red earth is gone

Still have available.. will throw in extra rhizomes for free if you order this week as I am going overseas on Friday 10th June !
Hallertau
Tettnang
Goldings 
Can dig up Chinook, US cascade, Victoria if you order enough rhizomes to make it worth my while...


----------

